

The genius of Stallman - kraemate
http://www.cse.iitb.ac.in/~prateeks/rms

======
fluidcruft
I can't tell if this is meant as sarcasm. I mean code lasting 23+ years
untouched could also mean that nobody's been able to understand it. There's a
reason GCC has a reputation of people approached the task of improving it by
starting from scratch. Then there's surprise that something written in the
80's is "surprisingly advanced" as if the theory of compiler design has made
any real improvements since the 70's.

~~~
Stork
It must be sarcasm.

